# [SOLVED] bios default?



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, ive recently starting having issues with my computer(system specs below my name). I built it, and overclocked it here, but with very little knowledge. I now have to go back to default in bios, and remove my oc settings. However, im not sure how i can do this, and am a little confused because i believe some of my settings in the bios were made to manufacterers spec? So im not sure if setting the bios to default will ruin, or hurt anything? I believe its my ram settings, but not positive. I did have the bios flashed. I can link the thread of my oc settings/walkthrough if needed, or any other info you might need please let me know. I think i covered everything. Thank You.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bios default?*

Enter the Bios and load and save optimized defaults.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: bios default?*

okay i will do that. Thank You.


----------

